# Down South



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

We went to Arches last weekend. A few pictures from the trip.[attachment=11:3g8rf0cf]distant Delicate Arch afternoon.jpg[/attachment:3g8rf0cf][attachment=10:3g8rf0cf]distant Delicate Arch morning.jpg[/attachment:3g8rf0cf][attachment=9:3g8rf0cf]Delicate Arch.jpg[/attachment:3g8rf0cf][attachment=8:3g8rf0cf]Raven.jpg[/attachment:3g8rf0cf][attachment=7:3g8rf0cf]small bird.jpg[/attachment:3g8rf0cf][attachment=6:3g8rf0cf]small bird 2.jpg[/attachment:3g8rf0cf][attachment=5:3g8rf0cf]Double Arch.jpg[/attachment:3g8rf0cf][attachment=4:3g8rf0cf]Balanced Rock and Venus.jpg[/attachment:3g8rf0cf][attachment=3:3g8rf0cf]Devils Garden area.jpg[/attachment:3g8rf0cf][attachment=2:3g8rf0cf]Ram.jpg[/attachment:3g8rf0cf][attachment=1:3g8rf0cf]Ram and ewe.jpg[/attachment:3g8rf0cf][attachment=0:3g8rf0cf]Ram and ewe 2.jpg[/attachment:3g8rf0cf]


----------



## tealmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome pics! I especially like the Raven. Pretty cool.

I've never been to Arches, but I've heard it's really pretty. I'd love to go some time.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Cool pics man!!!!
Makes me miss home.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Wildlife and the snow, very nice.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there. I like the snow on that red rock down there


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great work. The other bird is a Ddark-eyed Junco.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Great work. The other bird is a Ddark-eyed Junco.


How do you know these things???


----------

